
Where are the data brokers? - patagonia
https://slate.com/technology/2018/09/data-brokers-senate-hearing-privacy.html
======
longerthoughts
I suspect the lack of attention on these companies comes from politicians
preferring to publicly flog companies with brand recognition. Voters pay a lot
more attention that way.

~~~
patagonia
Much of the initial attention does not come from politicians. It comes from
whistle blowers and journalists.

~~~
longerthoughts
Good point, but same logic applies to journalists - they’re just seeking
clicks instead of votes. A story about Facebook gets peoples’ attention more
than one about Exactis.

